# Doubt in GNU GPL



## cnukutti (Jan 12, 2005)

According to GNU GPL I can copy code from a software foo which is released under GNU GPL license, and create another software bar then I should release bar under GNU GPL license. But if I release a binary of the software without the source code, then how would the author of foo know whether I have used his source?? And how can he protect his Free Software?
I know it is illegal and unethical, but it is possible. How to prevent such things?


----------



## GNUrag (Jan 13, 2005)

cnukutti said:
			
		

> According to GNU GPL *I cannot copy code* from a software foo which is released under GNU GPL license,


did you mean to say, "I can copy"




			
				cnukutti said:
			
		

> But if I release a binary of the software without the source code, then how would the author of foo know whether I have used his source??


reverse engineering... 



			
				cnukutti said:
			
		

> And how can he protect his Free Software? I know it is illegal and unethical, but it is possible. How to prevent such things?


or you can sue that person or company and see him in court. This is a common thing and has happened many times in the past. But the FSF is a very powerful lobby... in the past, FSF has won every such lawsuite and proprietary software vendours have had to roll back...


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 14, 2005)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> in the past, FSF has won every such lawsuite and proprietary software vendours have had to roll back...



GNUrag, can you please give some examples?


----------



## GNUrag (Jan 14, 2005)

Just the perfect link for you... this was posted by terence on ilugbom. This site maintains all the court cases that free software organizations including FSF has been invloved with.

*www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20041228040645419


----------



## Byte (Jan 14, 2005)

Yup, head to groklaw for all you GNU/GPL/FSF queries. That site rocks.


----------



## firewall (Jan 14, 2005)

Ya... 

groklaw Rocks !! best site for such  handy references.. 

a.m


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 14, 2005)

Great link GNurag. Groklaw goes thru a great deal of effort to maintain such a list 


			
				GNUrag said:
			
		

> cnukutti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But catching someone with reverse engineering is like taking a chance. How will I know who has used which part of my code in which part of his code 

As regards suing, if some company of Australia uses my code, do you think I will ever be able to sue them there? :roll:

Alternatively, if an Indian entity uses code of some foreign entity, then... only God can save him if he tries to sue him in India  It would take 20 years to get over with the first round, then another 5-7 years for first appeal and then another 2-4 for appeal to Supreme Court :roll: You know how Indian Judiciary works!!


----------



## cnukutti (Jan 16, 2005)

Say I copied source from a PHP software and compiled them using Turck - MMCache (ttp://sourceforge.net/projects/turck-mmcache/), then it is not possible to find out the code. Then how will I protect my source??


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 1, 2005)

*bump* activating this thread back because there are some unasnwered questions here.


----------



## tgpraveen (Nov 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> bump


WTF ? Bumping a 3 year old thread ?


----------



## tgpraveen (Nov 15, 2008)

why not and this thread is still on 1st or 2nd pg of open source section and needs discussion


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 16, 2008)

> why not and this thread is still on 1st or 2nd pg of open source section and needs discussion



Maybe if you said what you need clarifying might help. Also the date of the last post till you posted is 01-02-2005 12:31 PM by tuxfan topics with similar dates are like 75 pages behind . How on earth did you find this one  .


----------

